# Certi-flat table tops



## General Zod (Jun 12, 2022)

I ordered two 3x4 Pro Top kits that need to be assembled.  Two because I can make a single 4 x 6 ft table together, or separate them if I don't need that much area.

Proper clamping and quadruple checking !  I already had to grind out the tacks on the underside of the 1st table since I wasn't happy with how flat it ended up.  Granted I won't be doing ultra-precision work, it would be nice to get in the ball-park of the manufacturer spec of ± 0.015" (not sure over what span, I need to ask).


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2022)

Wow, clamp city


----------



## General Zod (Jun 12, 2022)

yea this top had a good bow to it, so it was necessary


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 12, 2022)

I see room for more.


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 13, 2022)

I dealt with this clamping challenge a slightly different way.  My table is a custom configuration, more like 5 x 7 feet.  This is what I did to clamp it all up and get it dialed in before welding.




Ultimately it came out amazingly flat and has remained so for six years now.   Love the Certi-Flat guys.


----------



## General Zod (Jul 4, 2022)

Still working on making the stand, but the tables are done.  I have about ±0.008 _per 12"_ on the diagonal, which was the worse offender; there were two "bumps" that were quite difficult to get minimize.  Along the 4ft lengths, it is better than that, and the short 3ft sides even better, by about 0.001" less.  Better than the manufacturer spec of 0.015" per 12".  I only tacked the slats on the underside (along the entire lengths), not the top where the tab-and-slot meet.  I didn't want to risk having those warp it since I'm satisfied with how the flatness turned out.


----------

